# Testumgebung für sicheres DNS von DENIC, eco und BSI



## Newsfeed (13 Mai 2009)

Beim DENIC soll eine paralleles Domain Name System entstehen, in dem Registrare, Provider und Nutzer den Einsatz der DNS-Sicherheitserweiterung DNSSEC testen können. Die dort gesammelten Erfahrungen sollen bei der DNSSEC-Einführung helfen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

